# Newbie from Scotland



## broxibear

Hi Girlies,

I'm a newbie - can't beleive it's taken me sooo long to find such a brilliant forum. Got married in 2008 and been TTC ever since.

Me and my DH have been TTC for just over a Yr, I've had an ectopic (oct 0 and a mc (Feb 09) so far and i'm currently waiting for my first infertility appointment at Monklands which is scheduled for 20th April 2009 - i'm sooo nervous i can taste it!!

Never realised getting pregnant would be so hard - i've spent half of my life trying not too!!!

Any advice on what will happen on our first appointment

Looking forward to speaking to you all and hopefully getting my long awaited BFP soon.

Broxi


----------



## Fredlet

HI Broxi
Welcome to FF. I'm a newbie too and it's just a fab site full of wonderful people. 
   for your appointment.  We took a copy of all our tests etc from the gp to our first appointment so they didn't waste time duplicating them. They weighed and measured us. Took  our blood pressure and took blood samples. Then they had a chat and told us they would put us on the list and send us another appointment. It didn't really let us know much other than we were going to need help (we already knew). 
Don't know if that helps but I would def take any tests you've already had.
Good luck and hope you find FF as much help as I am.
 for us all
Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi ladies,

I've just found your post & it's great to hear from other folks in the Scotland area!!

I'm just starting my first ICSI cycle but I'm going abroad for treatment as the waiting times we were told (20 months on NHS) were just too long for us to wait.

Initially though I had all my bloods taken & checked (progesterone levels etc) and my DP had 3 samples taken - over the course of about 8 weeks.  We did take copies of all these results along to the consultation & I was also armed with the dates of when my period started & how many days it lasted etc.  I felt like an idiot as I had lots of questions & had written them all down, I was giving the consultant the 3rd degree    The apps can take a while to come round so better to ask everything than walk away still with questions in your head.

Kate - are you attending Glasgow Royal or Monklands

Broxi - its very nerve racking but so exciting at the same time - good luck for your app, I'm sure it will go well  

Twinks xx


----------



## Bambam

Broxi and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Aw i am so sorry to hear of your losses    It's amazing isn't it, we have it drummed in to us for so many years how to not get pregnant that it makes it seems like it should all be so easy  FF is absolutely fab, full of great information, help and support 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## sashabasha

​
and welcome to FF. You have definately found the most helpful and friendly fertilty site 
I have my first referral appt next week, we have had all investigations done at our local hospital, which i'm guessing this is what your at monklands for  My inital appt was mainly chatting, though through discussions she decided to pop me up on the table give me a smear and check to see if I had a tilted womb, so beware ( coz i wasnt exactly prepared for that. Was due to get waxed the following week    ) We then went on to get bloods taken, then I had a scan and dye test to make sure my ovaries and tubes were ok. This all took place over 2 months or so. Anyhow i'm babbling now   Best wishes for your future tx and goodluck for your appt on the 20th  ​


----------



## broxibear

Fredlet said:


> HI Broxi
> Welcome to FF. I'm a newbie too and it's just a fab site full of wonderful people.
> for your appointment. We took a copy of all our tests etc from the gp to our first appointment so they didn't waste time duplicating them. They weighed and measured us. Took our blood pressure and took blood samples. Then they had a chat and told us they would put us on the list and send us another appointment. It didn't really let us know much other than we were going to need help (we already knew).
> Don't know if that helps but I would def take any tests you've already had.
> Good luck and hope you find FF as much help as I am.
> for us all
> Kate


Hi Kate,

Thanks for you're response, it's a FLOOD of information on here which is great - i'm trying to catch up and find out about everyone so i can join in and be one of the girls!!!!

I'm sooo nervous about our appointment - i feel so bad cos everytime a start announces they're pregnant i feel so jealous and cold towards them - and i can't even look at holly willoughby cos her due date is the same as mine would have been if i hadn't had an ectopic!!! My hole family (Mum, Sister and Sister in Law) just seemed to sneeze and get a healthy pregnancy - what do i get - an ectopic and a MC!!! I know there are people out there suffering a lot more than me - but my heart is broken with it all - tbh i think i may have taken it for granted that cos all the women in my family had NO problems then i'd be in the CLEAR!!

Sorry to ramble on!!!

I'm going to see if my doc will give me copies of my 21 day bloods, swabs etc to take with me - hope it helps!!! I'm willing to do anything to be a mummy!!!

Keep in touch with you're progress honey - and i'll tell you all mine 

Broxi


----------



## broxibear

sashabasha said:


> ​
> and welcome to FF. You have definately found the most helpful and friendly fertilty site
> I have my first referral appt next week, we have had all investigations done at our local hospital, which i'm guessing this is what your at monklands for  My inital appt was mainly chatting, though through discussions she decided to pop me up on the table give me a smear and check to see if I had a tilted womb, so beware ( coz i wasnt exactly prepared for that. Was due to get waxed the following week    ) We then went on to get bloods taken, then I had a scan and dye test to make sure my ovaries and tubes were ok. This all took place over 2 months or so. Anyhow i'm babbling now   Best wishes for your future tx and goodluck for your appt on the 20th  ​


Hi SashaBasha

Thanks for the warm welcome, I've just had a smear (haven't had the results yet) but hopefully all is well!!

I'd love them just to do all the tests on the 20th (I know that won't happen) but i just want to get cracking!!! LOL

Thanks for the Luck and i'm sending the same you're way.

Speak Soon

Broxi


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've just found your post & it's great to hear from other folks in the Scotland area!!
> 
> I'm just starting my first ICSI cycle but I'm going abroad for treatment as the waiting times we were told (20 months on NHS) were just too long for us to wait.
> 
> Initially though I had all my bloods taken & checked (progesterone levels etc) and my DP had 3 samples taken - over the course of about 8 weeks. We did take copies of all these results along to the consultation & I was also armed with the dates of when my period started & how many days it lasted etc. I felt like an idiot as I had lots of questions & had written them all down, I was giving the consultant the 3rd degree  The apps can take a while to come round so better to ask everything than walk away still with questions in your head.
> 
> Kate - are you attending Glasgow Royal or Monklands
> 
> Broxi - its very nerve racking but so exciting at the same time - good luck for your app, I'm sure it will go well
> 
> Twinks xx


Hi Twinkle,

Thanks for the welcome,

I'm going to be attending Monklands for my 1st appointment, can you tell me more about you're treatment abroad

Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!

BamBam - thanks for the welcome and all the links for all the usefull bits on the website - feel flooded with information - but as they say Knowledge is POWER - so if i read EVERYTHING on here i'll be SUPER MUM!!!! LOL

Looking forward to our journey's together!!

PMA and BABYDUST to ALL!!

Broxi cc


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Broxi,
How are you doing? It's perfectly OK to feel aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh when yet another person announces that they are pregnant-I know I have and I bet most of the women on this site have too. Sometimes I'm OK but I have found it particularly hard when friends haven't been pleased about being pregnant- you just want to shake them and tell them to count their blessings.
My family and friends have managed to have families the straightforward way and so they don't really have any understanding of how we feel. I did find this link on ff it tries to explain it for others (although I can't actually watch it without crying as it's so close to the bone)

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

We are waiting for our follow up appointment on the 21st April (ICSI nov 08 BFN Xmas ) and then possibly another cycle beginning in May. I was having serious doubts about whether it was the right time to do it again but feel much more positive since I've found ff and decided that I'm not too insane 

Will be in touch before but will be thinking of you on the 20th.

Hi Twinkle  We are in Fife and so I'm a Ninewells girl. Where are you going for tx?

Take care    and  for us all
Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi Broxi,

Just written a mammoth response but looks like it's lost!!!!

We are attending Scan Health in Norway ( you can google them) & without doubt they have changed everything for us.  We booked a consultation over there (which is free) in Feb, 2hrs spent with Dr Jon Hausken then an hour with the nurse to go over treatment/drugs etc.  They take all the worry out this stressful process for you & NOTHING is too much trouble for them.  

We got disheartened by the waiting times over here (privately & on the NHS) so decided to go for it.  There is lots of data available on the web for them & they are 1st class in every respect.  The cost is £1700 for ICS + £600 for drugs compared to the £3200 for the ICSI alone over here.

I have lots more info so ask anything you like....... 

Hi Kate - as above, I'm attending Scan Health in Norway.  We booked a few private apps at the Nuffield in Glasgow but decided on Norway.  Keep us posted on how your app goes  

Twinks xxx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Hi Broxi,
> 
> Just written a mammoth response but looks like it's lost!!!!
> 
> We are attending Scan Health in Norway ( you can google them) & without doubt they have changed everything for us. We booked a consultation over there (which is free) in Feb, 2hrs spent with Dr Jon Hausken then an hour with the nurse to go over treatment/drugs etc. They take all the worry out this stressful process for you & NOTHING is too much trouble for them.
> 
> We got disheartened by the waiting times over here (privately & on the NHS) so decided to go for it. There is lots of data available on the web for them & they are 1st class in every respect. The cost is £1700 for ICS + £600 for drugs compared to the £3200 for the ICSI alone over here.
> 
> I have lots more info so ask anything you like.......
> 
> Hi Kate - as above, I'm attending Scan Health in Norway. We booked a few private apps at the Nuffield in Glasgow but decided on Norway. Keep us posted on how your app goes
> 
> Twinks xxx


Hi Babe

Thats really interesting in a weird way as me and my DH are just back from him getting some dentistry done in Budapest and we were discussing how good and HOW MUCH CHEAPER all medical procedures were abroad!!!

I take it you got all you're tests done here before you knew what you were going to get done in Norway??

What kind of history do you have when it comes to TTC?? (if you don't mind me asking!!)

Broxi


----------



## broxibear

Fredlet said:


> Hi Broxi,
> How are you doing? It's perfectly OK to feel aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh when yet another person announces that they are pregnant-I know I have and I bet most of the women on this site have too. Sometimes I'm OK but I have found it particularly hard when friends haven't been pleased about being pregnant- you just want to shake them and tell them to count their blessings.
> My family and friends have managed to have families the straightforward way and so they don't really have any understanding of how we feel. I did find this link on ff it tries to explain it for others (although I can't actually watch it without crying as it's so close to the bone)
> 
> http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html
> 
> We are waiting for our follow up appointment on the 21st April (ICSI nov 08 BFN Xmas ) and then possibly another cycle beginning in May. I was having serious doubts about whether it was the right time to do it again but feel much more positive since I've found ff and decided that I'm not too insane
> 
> Will be in touch before but will be thinking of you on the 20th.
> 
> Hi Twinkle  We are in Fife and so I'm a Ninewells girl. Where are you going for tx?
> 
> Take care    and  for us all
> Kate


Kate,

I totally know where you're coming from when it comes to families not understanding - when i told my mum we were getting seen by the infertility clinic at Monklands her response was "Why? you've only had 1 ectopic and 1 miscarriage!!" i was totally STUNNED!!!! I mean how many does she think i should go through!!! And then she said "AND you've only been trying for over a year - just be patient it'll happen soon enough" and that was her short lesson in trying to break my heart after the 2 losses we've had to take!!!

So how long did it take for you to be referred for you're first ICSI - and what did they do (hope you don't mind all the questions!!!

Take care

Broxi xx


----------



## Twinkle09

Hey Broxi,

We were really surprised at the prices when we found out, the policy over there is that everyone it entitled to have a baby & they won't just charge money for the sake of it, wish our government was like that!!!

We have been TTC naturally for a year but I just had a nagging feeling something wasn't right, I had blood taken for my progesterone level over 3 seperate cycles & my DP had 2 different S/A done.  Turns out my DP has a little piece of tube missing so the sperm can't get out, they aspirated some out when we were in Norway just to confirm there was little swimmers there & safe to say there is plenty for our treatment   

We took our file with us ( I asked our GP for copies of everything)  blood tests/doctors letter/SA results/Day 21 test results & just presented the file to the consultant in Norway!!!  

We paid for 2 private consultations at the Nuffield hospital in Glasgow so had a rough idea that we would need ICSI but I left it up to the clinic in Norway to advise us.  Honestly, it is first class in terms of treatment & professionalism.

Again, any question ask away.....

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Hey Broxi,
> 
> We were really surprised at the prices when we found out, the policy over there is that everyone it entitled to have a baby & they won't just charge money for the sake of it, wish our government was like that!!!
> 
> We have been TTC naturally for a year but I just had a nagging feeling something wasn't right, I had blood taken for my progesterone level over 3 seperate cycles & my DP had 2 different S/A done. Turns out my DP has a little piece of tube missing so the sperm can't get out, they aspirated some out when we were in Norway just to confirm there was little swimmers there & safe to say there is plenty for our treatment
> 
> We took our file with us ( I asked our GP for copies of everything) blood tests/doctors letter/SA results/Day 21 test results & just presented the file to the consultant in Norway!!!
> 
> We paid for 2 private consultations at the Nuffield hospital in Glasgow so had a rough idea that we would need ICSI but I left it up to the clinic in Norway to advise us. Honestly, it is first class in terms of treatment & professionalism.
> 
> Again, any question ask away.....
> 
> Twinks xx


I haven't had any of my progesterone levels checked (although after reading into it i feel they should check that next) i've had swabs, smear, 21 day bloods and DH hasn't had his SA levels checked at all yet but i'm wishing, hoping and praying my 1st two attempts at staying pregnant have just been SUPER unlucky and 3rd time is a charm. BUT if all else fails then i'd definately look into NORWAY again - it looks brilliant and seems like they really care - which is COMPLETELY different to the NHS!!!!

How are you and you're DH coping with it all Me and my husband just didn't know what to say to each other after the ectopic, i felt i'd let him down completely and i was a failure as a woman and he felt like all he'd done is help put me through so much pain and uncertainty he couldn't do it again - then when we had the 2nd MC we both went into meltdown!!

I'm sending you all the luck in the world and hope NORWAY will help you on you're journey to be great parents.

Broxi x


----------



## Twinkle09

I can totally relate to your meltdown, when we found out that my DPs S/A samples had came back with zero being found I thought I was going to die, couldn't bear the thought of us never going through our lives without wee kiddiewinkles.  We've picked ourselves up & dusted ourselves down & are now just getting on with it, he was devastated as he felt like he had let me down but after I gave him a good 'talking to' we are back on track   

Must admit though I'm really positive (think Norway helped me be like this as they were so positive) they seem to think there will be no trouble with a BFP as I'm ok & the sperm is there - it's just a case of them putting them together   

Not faulting the NHS as they do their best with the resources but the service is nothing compared to the clinic in Norway.

The way I looked at it was there was a 50/50 chance if we were having problems that it was either me or my DP.  I would never be without him despite what is happening to us & I just had to think that he would offer the same support to me if it was the other way about.

Do you live in Glasgow?  What age is you & your DH?

Lots of positive energy to you & your DH - here's hoping 2009 is a good year for us   

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> I can totally relate to your meltdown, when we found out that my DPs S/A samples had came back with zero being found I thought I was going to die, couldn't bear the thought of us never going through our lives without wee kiddiewinkles. We've picked ourselves up & dusted ourselves down & are now just getting on with it, he was devastated as he felt like he had let me down but after I gave him a good 'talking to' we are back on track
> 
> Must admit though I'm really positive (think Norway helped me be like this as they were so positive) they seem to think there will be no trouble with a BFP as I'm ok & the sperm is there - it's just a case of them putting them together
> 
> Not faulting the NHS as they do their best with the resources but the service is nothing compared to the clinic in Norway.
> 
> The way I looked at it was there was a 50/50 chance if we were having problems that it was either me or my DP. I would never be without him despite what is happening to us & I just had to think that he would offer the same support to me if it was the other way about.
> 
> Do you live in Glasgow? What age is you & your DH?
> 
> Lots of positive energy to you & your DH - here's hoping 2009 is a good year for us
> 
> Twinks xx


Hi there,

Myself and My DH are both 32 - he's the older of us both by a whopping 6 months!!! LOL

I'm sorry if i sound very down on the NHS but the way i was treated with my ectopic i feel was totally unacceptable, here's why:

I started bleeding a week after my BFP - doctor said just have to let it run it's course "you're obviously miscarriaging!" Ended up on the phone to NHS 24 because i was in mortal agony and EVENTUALLY got referred for a scan at Monklands, Went for scan - nurse never even looked me in the eye just mumbled "Aye the doctors right there's nothing there" and they put me back out in the waiting room for an hour (with all the 7/8 month pregnant 12 year olds!!) then i was told there was nothing else they could do - so i just went back to my work. Got a doctor in a bit of a panic on the phone asking "how quick can you get to WISHAW HOSPITAL, we need to see you urgently!!" got to wishaw and they said "oh you've got an ectopic, we need to operate now" i told them no way - my DH didn't even know what was happening to me!!! I refused surgery and ended up with a shot of Methotrexate which made me pass everything - but other than going for a weekly blood test till my HCG hit zero and googling things for myself I was given NO help, advice or support from either my Doctor or Wishaw!!!

Sorry for the total rant - but it's the first time i think i've actually written down what happened on that awful day in October 08.

We live in coatbridge. I wish you and you're DH all the luck in the world and look forward to sharing the journey with you babe.

Broxi xx


----------



## Twinkle09

OMG - what a total nightmare, my heart goes out to you & your DH. It beggers belief that they can be in such a caring profession but at the same time be totally heartless about what is happening.  I'm all for the NHS (my mum is a district nurse + my sis is a student nurse) but the service we have received is shocking aswell.

When my DPs reults came back from the SA he went along to the doctors for what we thought was just going to be him routinely given the results (never for a minute did we imagine what the results would be).  Anyway the doc looked at the results & just said 'oh well, you won't be a father naturally as the results are not good' - my poor DP was in bits over it.  They have mucked up numerous blood tests for us as well as other things so my faith in the NHS is not what it should be, hence the reason for going private.

It's places like this that are lifelines for us when we are ttc, at least you can ask the other girls questions (as silly as they may be) as you can bet someone has been there & asked the same question before  

Did your GP say what to expect at your app?  How long have you been waiting on your app?

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> OMG - what a total nightmare, my heart goes out to you & your DH. It beggers belief that they can be in such a caring profession but at the same time be totally heartless about what is happening. I'm all for the NHS (my mum is a district nurse + my sis is a student nurse) but the service we have received is shocking aswell.
> 
> When my DPs reults came back from the SA he went along to the doctors for what we thought was just going to be him routinely given the results (never for a minute did we imagine what the results would be). Anyway the doc looked at the results & just said 'oh well, you won't be a father naturally as the results are not good' - my poor DP was in bits over it. They have mucked up numerous blood tests for us as well as other things so my faith in the NHS is not what it should be, hence the reason for going private.
> 
> It's places like this that are lifelines for us when we are ttc, at least you can ask the other girls questions (as silly as they may be) as you can bet someone has been there & asked the same question before
> 
> Did your GP say what to expect at your app? How long have you been waiting on your app?
> 
> Twinks xx


I totally understand that there are VERY hardworking and caring people working for the NHS - i just haven't had the pleasure of meeting ANY of them!!!

My heart totally goes out to you and you're DH - i spoke to my DH reference SA and his face went chalk white and he changed the subject - so i know he's scared but i'm scared too. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.....

We've been waiting for about 3-4 months for our appointment - i phoned to confirm i'll be there with bells on for our appointment on 20th April - though my appointment isn't till 15.05 that day we're both taking the whole day off - give it our FULL attention.

I'm the same as you though - no matter what the results i wouldn't be without my DH and whatever the outcome we'll be together - hopefully our journey to get a wee bundle of joy will end happily and together we'll appreciate it even more!!!

I've sent myself a bit crazy with ovulation tests - but haven't got round to the temperature charting thingy - too complicated!!!! But at the end of the day if they say doing that will get us a BFP i'll do ANYTHING!!!!

What do you do to stay positive and motivated??

Broxi xx


----------



## Twinkle09

Ha ha - my DH wasn't impressed at all when the SA was mentioned lol !!!  The doc gave him the little bottle which he took home, the doc said that after the sample was safely in the tube if we could take it to the hospital (he had given us directions etc) within half an hour & tell the lab what kind of specimen it was.  Oh if anybody could have seen the situation we were in, funny how we can laugh about it now, so cringeworthy at the time    

We saw our GP at beginning of Oct who then made an NHS referral for us, the date we got through was 16th Jan 09!  We made a private app (witht the consultant we would have been seeing if we had waited on the NHS one) & were seen a week later.  Taking the Norway situation into account now, we were nearly in Norway for our consultation with our full plan of treatment ahead of us at the same time we were getting our 1st referral through the NHS - madness.  The waiting times on the NHS are atrocious & so disappointing for all us couples desperate to be mummys & daddies.

Just make sure you're armed with all the details of your past few cycles etc, they asked us about our general health, jobs, stress, previous fertility problems, then more specifically onto me ie periods, how long is my cycle, day 21 results.  I'm like you - knowledge is power, the more I have the more in control I feel  .

I think that you can either be positive or negative about this situation so I choose to be positive, I am certain that our little bundle is there somewhere just waiting for us to come along.  So hard sometimes when all you want to do is scream, especially when you hear women in shops/work etc moaning about their kids, I want to tell them they don't know how lucky they are!!!!


Does your family/friends know all about your history??  We haven't told anyone apart from parents/sisters....

Chin up xxx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Broxi and Twinkle
OMG what horrible treatment you've both had from NHS staff. I thought we were unlucky when our consultant told my DH that ' yes he was the problem!' -i could have killed her. 
We first went to our gp in sept 07, got some bloods taken and DH had 2 SA and we were referred to the 'infertility clinic'. Our first app was in Feb 08 and then we were sent to Ninewells in June. We were put on the NHS waiting list but self funded in NoV/Dec (wish we'd known about Norway) it's our NHS cycle coming up in May so as for waiting times Broxi, it could be 11 months or 21 depending on when you start counting. Hope it's a quicker process for you Broxi.
It's so unfair that couples have to wait so long for treatment and/or pay to become parents.We're not asking for much.
Thank goodness for wonderful partners and ff.
After reading a daft magazine article I tell my DH about the 3 best bits of the day every night. It's cheesy but it does make you focus on the positives even if you need to think hard to find them .
Take care     and   for us
Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Seems like the NHS just 'tell it like it is', would be nice though if they actually thought about the way their words affect us.  I know they probably see cases like us all the time and we're just a number to them but to us its such a major deal.

Fredlet - Sorry to to hear you & your DH practically had the same response as us.  What treatment/drugs are you taking?  I'm assuming you had ICSI?

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Hi Girlies,

Seems like we've all been through the works with this TTC lark, hopefully we'll get our little bundles of joy soon!!!!

Sending PMA and BABYDUST both you're ways!!!

Hope everyone has a great easter weekend, i'll be offline till tuesday probably - but if i'm online i'll pop on and say HELLO!!!

Keep me updated on you're progress, love, hugs n stuff

Broxi xx


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi ladies,

Yip will definitley be worth is WHEN   we get our little miracles   

I'm not off for the bank hols but even better news is that I've taken voluntary redundancy from my work & I finish up permanently next thurs 16th (will still be online from home though) yipee!!!!  It's all worked out well as I wanted to wait until i finished work (had to work 11 weeks notice) until I started treatment.

My drugs arrived last night - OMG - the pessarys look massive, 2 a days after Egg collection - yikes     It all seems so real now, in a sick way I can't wait to start the injections, another step closer is the way I'm thinking!!

Hope you both have a lovely easter break........

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Yip will definitley be worth is WHEN  we get our little miracles
> 
> I'm not off for the bank hols but even better news is that I've taken voluntary redundancy from my work & I finish up permanently next thurs 16th (will still be online from home though) yipee!!!! It's all worked out well as I wanted to wait until i finished work (had to work 11 weeks notice) until I started treatment.
> 
> My drugs arrived last night - OMG - the pessarys look massive, 2 a days after Egg collection - yikes   It all seems so real now, in a sick way I can't wait to start the injections, another step closer is the way I'm thinking!!
> 
> Hope you both have a lovely easter break........
> 
> Twinks xx


Hey Twinks,

I'm praying for us all to get our little miracles!!!

I got home early today and i'm off on Monday - but by the looks of things i won't be up to anything exciting - i have more ironing than i know what to do with!!!!

That's a shame about you're redundancy - what did you do for a living??

So what kind of meds are you taking to start you're treatment?? Are you taking pre conception vitamins, epo etc etc??

Broxi xx


----------



## Twinkle09

Oh the dreaded chores    My MIL usually takes our which is really great, comes back all lovely folded & on hangers!!!  There will be no excuse now though when I finish working  

I am/was a cost accountant, my place have been going through redundancies for ages now, although my dept wasn't affected my DP said to me to put in for it & see if they would accept it.  Luckily for me they did, my boss knows all about my IVF history & she was so good about it.  That's why I wanted to wait until after I finished up work to start, Norway said I could have started straight away though!!

The consultant in Norway said I should go on the pill (so he could have more control over my cycle) so I've been doing that for the past 5 weeks.  My last pill is on 19th April & I start my Synarel nasal spray on 20th April - I keep taking this 3 times a day until I go to Norway (15th May).  My injections start on 5th May, I'm taking Gonal-F in the pens which apparently is quite easy to use  

I'm taking folic acid & going to start eating brazil nuts & pineapple juice - apparently they are full of selenium which is good for thickening the lining of your womb - the girls on here told me about it.  Also going to try acupunture which again is supposed to be very helpful.

I finish at 3.30pm today so can't wait, been a long afternoon !!!

Hope you don't get too bogged down with the ironing, not sure what the weather is to be like.

Have a nice one, will prob be logged on at some point at the weekend.......

Lots of positive thoughts for us    

Twinks xxx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Oh the dreaded chores  My MIL usually takes our which is really great, comes back all lovely folded & on hangers!!! There will be no excuse now though when I finish working
> 
> I am/was a cost accountant, my place have been going through redundancies for ages now, although my dept wasn't affected my DP said to me to put in for it & see if they would accept it. Luckily for me they did, my boss knows all about my IVF history & she was so good about it. That's why I wanted to wait until after I finished up work to start, Norway said I could have started straight away though!!
> 
> The consultant in Norway said I should go on the pill (so he could have more control over my cycle) so I've been doing that for the past 5 weeks. My last pill is on 19th April & I start my Synarel nasal spray on 20th April - I keep taking this 3 times a day until I go to Norway (15th May). My injections start on 5th May, I'm taking Gonal-F in the pens which apparently is quite easy to use
> 
> I'm taking folic acid & going to start eating brazil nuts & pineapple juice - apparently they are full of selenium which is good for thickening the lining of your womb - the girls on here told me about it. Also going to try acupunture which again is supposed to be very helpful.
> 
> I finish at 3.30pm today so can't wait, been a long afternoon !!!
> 
> Hope you don't get too bogged down with the ironing, not sure what the weather is to be like.
> 
> Have a nice one, will prob be logged on at some point at the weekend.......
> 
> Lots of positive thoughts for us
> 
> Twinks xxx


I wish i had a MIL like your's!!! I don't know where it all comes from - oh yeah my DH wearing at least 2 t-shirts a day might have something to do with it!!!

I'm glad you're happy about taking voluntary redundancy - it'll be worth it i'm sure!!!

God, all that sounds confusing - but i wish you all the luck in the world with it - i'm just counting down till 20th and see what happens then!!!

I've been taking folic acid again since January (had to stop after ectopic) and i'd heard about brazil nuts and pineapple juice although never tried it!!

I'm going to an acupuncturist in Cumbernauld - she's brilliant and really understanding - acupuncture is SOOOOO relaxing and i've felt so much calmer since going  

I'm trying to stay positive

Speak Soon

Broxi xx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Broxi and Twinkle,
Have a wonderful easter -don't do too much ironing   
I'm off on hols for a week- a narrowboat in Macclesfield so should hopefully be relaxing if not quite the same as a fortnight in Bali.
I haven't really considered accupuncture before but thought I'd look and see if there's anyone local after reading about it here. Do they treat both of you or just one?? Not the biggest fan of needles but if it helps.... 
Yep Twinkle we did ICSI- my DH has a low count and his guys don't have much of a sense of direction either so we'll find out on the 21st if there's any change of tx for this next cycle. The Gonal-F pens are fine to use (and me not being a fan as I said) I did them in my stomach rather than my leg (more padding there ). I didn't have pessaries but a cream pessary thing- a bit messy  but you'll be fine.
Well take care, have a good Easter and I'll be in touch next week.
   
Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hey ladies,

Fredlet - your hols sound so calming & peaceuful, hope you have a great time.  Know what you mean though about a fortnight in Bali!!

I'm heading down to Cornwall on Thurs for 10 days, my SIL has got a little toddler & we're chief babysitters for the weekend.  My DP has to go back to work on Tues though but I've decided to stay down there until the following Sun (26th) to relax & enjoy the sunshine (well as relaxing as it can be with at 2 year old wanting me to build sandcastles!!!).

Broxi - nice day today, hope you didn't spend too much time slaving over your ironing!!!  On the acupuncture - where in Cumbernauld do you go?  That isn't too far from me so maybe worth me looking into.  I got the number of an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility so I was going to look into her too.

Have a nice weekend & your bank holiday   

Again, lots  ,   &   to you both....

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Fredlet - your hols sound so calming & peaceuful, hope you have a great time. Know what you mean though about a fortnight in Bali!!
> 
> I'm heading down to Cornwall on Thurs for 10 days, my SIL has got a little toddler & we're chief babysitters for the weekend. My DP has to go back to work on Tues though but I've decided to stay down there until the following Sun (26th) to relax & enjoy the sunshine (well as relaxing as it can be with at 2 year old wanting me to build sandcastles!!!).
> 
> Broxi - nice day today, hope you didn't spend too much time slaving over your ironing!!! On the acupuncture - where in Cumbernauld do you go? That isn't too far from me so maybe worth me looking into. I got the number of an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility so I was going to look into her too.
> 
> Have a nice weekend & your bank holiday
> 
> Again, lots ,  &  to you both....
> 
> Twinks xx


I go to a woman called Alexandria Waddington in Craiglinn Cumbernauld - she's great!! Do you want her number I've been to her about 4 or 5 times and feel more and more relaxed EVERY time i go!!!

Broxi xx

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi Broxi,

The number would be great thanks, I can always phone and have a chat with her.

Hope you had a good easter!!

Twinks xx


----------



## Bambam

Twinkle09 said:


> Hi Broxi,
> 
> The number would be great thanks, I can always phone and have a chat with her.
> 
> Hope you had a good easter!!
> 
> Twinks xx


Broxi can you please pm Twinks the number rather than publicise it on here? 

Thanks hon
Amanda xx


----------



## broxibear

Bambam said:


> Twinkle09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Broxi,
> 
> The number would be great thanks, I can always phone and have a chat with her.
> 
> Hope you had a good easter!!
> 
> Twinks xx
> 
> 
> 
> Broxi can you please pm Twinks the number rather than publicise it on here?
> 
> Thanks hon
> Amanda xx
Click to expand...

SORRY - NEVER MEANT TO PUBLICISE ON HERE AT ALL JUST DON'T KNOW HOW TO PM!!

WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN!!

BROXI XX


----------



## Bambam

Hi Broxi

If you click on twinks' name in the top left hand corner of one of her posts it will bring up her profile. On her profile page you will see Send this member a personal message under additional information. Click on this, type your message and click send. 

I've sent you a pm so you can see what it's like when you send one  

Amanda xx


----------



## broxibear

Bambam said:


> Hi Broxi
> 
> If you click on twinks' name in the top left hand corner of one of her posts it will bring up her profile. On her profile page you will see Send this member a personal message under additional information. Click on this, type your message and click send.
> 
> I've sent you a pm so you can see what it's like when you send one
> 
> Amanda xx


THANK YOU


----------



## Twinkle09

Broxi - thanks for that, I will give her a phone tomorrow & arrange something for end of april.  

Really stressed at the minute, got a case to pack for my hols (leaving straight from work on thurs afternoon) house to get organised before I go, my DP is having to go to Germany for work for a few days when we're in Cornwall so that's another case to get packed.  The to & from the airport is turning out to be a nightmare as my MIL, sister & niece (18 months) are coming with us now so that causes chaos at the other end with all of us & our luggage. 
Originally my SIL was going to leave her car for me & DP but its going to be 2 cars to the airport for them etc etc - feel like I could be a travel co-ordinator at this rate.  Aaaarrrggghhhhhhh.

Oh - & my DP is calmly sitting watching the football with not a care in the world hmmmmmmm  

I start my spray on Monday so I'm nervous about that, just hope that I can do it correctly etc etc.

Soz for the rant - the pill that the consultant has put me on is making me a bit highly strung!!!!  No-one is safe from me at the minute.

Hope all is well with you.....

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Broxi - thanks for that, I will give her a phone tomorrow & arrange something for end of april.
> 
> Really stressed at the minute, got a case to pack for my hols (leaving straight from work on thurs afternoon) house to get organised before I go, my DP is having to go to Germany for work for a few days when we're in Cornwall so that's another case to get packed. The to & from the airport is turning out to be a nightmare as my MIL, sister & niece (18 months) are coming with us now so that causes chaos at the other end with all of us & our luggage.
> Originally my SIL was going to leave her car for me & DP but its going to be 2 cars to the airport for them etc etc - feel like I could be a travel co-ordinator at this rate. Aaaarrrggghhhhhhh.
> 
> Oh - & my DP is calmly sitting watching the football with not a care in the world hmmmmmmm
> 
> I start my spray on Monday so I'm nervous about that, just hope that I can do it correctly etc etc.
> 
> Soz for the rant - the pill that the consultant has put me on is making me a bit highly strung!!!! No-one is safe from me at the minute.
> 
> Hope all is well with you.....
> 
> Twinks xx


No problem at all babe, i'm sure she'll fit you in no problem - i was soooo stressed out when i first went to see her - now i feel more and more relaxed every time i go 

OH MY WORD - sounds like you're wee break away is turning into a nightmare - sounds like you're middle name should be thomas cook!!!!

My DH is sitting calmly watching Footie too - in between flicking onto Call of Duty on PS3 - i feel like i'm single again - honestly i could run bout the house naked and he'd not even blink an eye!!!!

Don't apologize for the Rant - that's what i'm here for rant away - i got my AF today so i'm super sad - i've spent most of my adult life avoiding pregnancy - now i'd give my right arm for a healthy 9 months!!!!

I'm here and listening babe if you want a rant..... i'm sure you're gonna get on great with you're spray and of course you'll do it right - if you're anything like me you'll have read the instructions a million times - inside out and upside down!!!!

GOOD LUCK

Broxi xxx  i'm saying some of these for you xx


----------



## Twinkle09

Oh, sorry to hear about AF appearing - what a bugger    I know what you mean though, all these years we've been trying to prevent it.  Think positive though that you & DH are doing something contructive about it ie taking things further with investigations.  Every day is a step closer to the root of the problem and then the solution awaits you   

Just read my rant back & I sound like a complete lunatic.  I mean - I'm going on holiday & finishing up work, I should be pleased!!!

I think the acupuncture will do me the world of good, something to look forward to when I come back  

I came across another thread on Norway & one of the ladies has posted her diary on it, she is over there just now and has had her Egg collection today.  Thats the bit I've been dreading as they do it under local anaesthetic over there compared to a general here.  That has just sent my blood pressure through the roof as she says she was doped up on Morphine & feels really really sore - great, just what I need!!!!!

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Oh, sorry to hear about AF appearing - what a bugger  I know what you mean though, all these years we've been trying to prevent it. Think positive though that you & DH are doing something contructive about it ie taking things further with investigations. Every day is a step closer to the root of the problem and then the solution awaits you
> 
> Just read my rant back & I sound like a complete lunatic. I mean - I'm going on holiday & finishing up work, I should be pleased!!!
> 
> I think the acupuncture will do me the world of good, something to look forward to when I come back
> 
> I came across another thread on Norway & one of the ladies has posted her diary on it, she is over there just now and has had her Egg collection today. Thats the bit I've been dreading as they do it under local anaesthetic over there compared to a general here. That has just sent my blood pressure through the roof as she says she was doped up on Morphine & feels really really sore - great, just what I need!!!!!
> 
> Twinks xx


Hey Honey,

You don't sound like a lunatic at all!!!!

I'm thinking positive and hopefully soon we'll have 9 months to endure and i promise to enjoy every tiny second of it!!!

About you're holiday - you don't sound mad, we all know that women do all the packing and men just show up and drive!!!!

Don't worry about the local anasthetic you'll be totally fine, the acupuncture will help you relax - i should know i've went from a TOTAL fear of needles - ie giving blood of any type to letting nurses take gallons (slight over exageration!!) out of me whenever they please!!! Acupuncture worked for me in that respect!!!

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you honey (gotta keep the legs open though!!! LOL)

Broxi xx


----------



## Twinkle09

Ha - I'm the same, WHEN i get my BFP i promise not to ever ever complain about being 'fat', having swollen ankles, waddling about the place etc etc - I'm just going to embrace it as I've never wanted to be fat, wanted to waddle so much in my entire life as I do just now    

Was out for dinner with my friend tonight (she has also done IVF with no success, now an approved adoptor) and she has volunteered to come along & do my first injection with me.  I'll feel better about doing it right since she has been through the whole rigmarole before.

Taking my laptop away with me so will be catching up on my fix of FF.

Nearly packed (DP on couch again watching footie, had a good 'talking to' with him so he is also now organised!!!)  so going to have a cuppa and chill out for a wee while.

Hope you're not worrying too much about your app, just make sure you ask lots of questions about the procedures/way forward/potential treatment etc.  I also had a notepad in the car so that when we came out of the app I could write down all the main points so I could google everything when I went home.  Sad I know but I like to know the detail behind everything!!!!

Fingers crossed it goes the way you want, will be thinking of you & DH on 20th, keep me posted on how you get on.

Take care.......lots of     

Twinks xx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Ha - I'm the same, WHEN i get my BFP i promise not to ever ever complain about being 'fat', having swollen ankles, waddling about the place etc etc - I'm just going to embrace it as I've never wanted to be fat, wanted to waddle so much in my entire life as I do just now
> 
> Was out for dinner with my friend tonight (she has also done IVF with no success, now an approved adoptor) and she has volunteered to come along & do my first injection with me. I'll feel better about doing it right since she has been through the whole rigmarole before.
> 
> Taking my laptop away with me so will be catching up on my fix of FF.
> 
> Nearly packed (DP on couch again watching footie, had a good 'talking to' with him so he is also now organised!!!) so going to have a cuppa and chill out for a wee while.
> 
> Hope you're not worrying too much about your app, just make sure you ask lots of questions about the procedures/way forward/potential treatment etc. I also had a notepad in the car so that when we came out of the app I could write down all the main points so I could google everything when I went home. Sad I know but I like to know the detail behind everything!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed it goes the way you want, will be thinking of you & DH on 20th, keep me posted on how you get on.
> 
> Take care.......lots of
> 
> Twinks xx


Hi Twinks,

I'M GONNA HOLD US TO THAT - WHEN WE GET OUR BFP'S - NO COMPLAINTS - We'll cherish every second of our 9 months!!!!! I PROMISE

That's BRILLIANT that you're friend will be with you for you're first injection - it'll help calm you're nerves and make you more confident in doing it!! God bless her - i wish her all the luck with the adopting in the NEAR future!!!

Thank god you're taking you're laptop with you - who else would i ramble on to!!!

Glad you're nearly all organised - Get Hubby to make you a cuppa, you've had enough to do over the last wee while!!!

I'm not gonna worry too much about Monday - what's gonna happen will happen - i'm still  for a miracle BFP before i even need any TX!!!!

I had a really really bad day today - just couldn't stop seeing women with 1/2 or 3 children hanging round their feet and i was wishing it was me - i only want ONE not 2 or 3 just ONE little one to cherish and look after!!!

I'll be thinking of you too on Monday when i'm getting my scan's done!!! I'll keep you updated...

Take care and i'll speak to you soon.

Broxi xxx


----------



## Twinkle09

Yip, the only 2 mums that are happy to have swollen ankles !!!!  Never thought I'd hear myself say that!!!

Yeah my friends road has been a very long one, glad things are progressing for her & her DH.  Why is that all the people who could offer little babbas a wonderful home with lots of love are the ones that come up against all the problems!?!?!? My mum says to me its because when the little miracle does come along its extra extra special - born out of pure love and longing.  It's definitely true if not just to make me feel better!!!

All relaxed now, off to bed to wake up for my LAST DAY OF WORK - YIPPPEEEEEEEE   

Bad days come with the territory eh - it's really hard days like that & so difficult to keep your chin up.  Thing is not to punish yourself over them, just think about them, look forward & remind yourself of the positive things you're doing.  Our good days in the future will outweigh our bad days   

Lots of   for Monday, look forward to hearing how you get on.

Chin up lovey....

Twinks xxx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Yip, the only 2 mums that are happy to have swollen ankles !!!! Never thought I'd hear myself say that!!!
> 
> Yeah my friends road has been a very long one, glad things are progressing for her & her DH. Why is that all the people who could offer little babbas a wonderful home with lots of love are the ones that come up against all the problems!?!?!? My mum says to me its because when the little miracle does come along its extra extra special - born out of pure love and longing. It's definitely true if not just to make me feel better!!!
> 
> All relaxed now, off to bed to wake up for my LAST DAY OF WORK - YIPPPEEEEEEEE
> 
> Bad days come with the territory eh - it's really hard days like that & so difficult to keep your chin up. Thing is not to punish yourself over them, just think about them, look forward & remind yourself of the positive things you're doing. Our good days in the future will outweigh our bad days
> 
> Lots of  for Monday, look forward to hearing how you get on.
> 
> Chin up lovey....
> 
> Twinks xxx


Swollen ankles, bring it on!!!! LOL

Bless you're friend - makes me feel guilty having a bad day when i consider how much you're friend has been through - tell her i'm praying for her too and hope she gets a wee bundle of joy soooon!!!!

You're mum sounds absolutely right - when our little miracles come along pure love and longing is what will have made the miracle!!!! TRUE!!!!

You're right bad days happen - but if i have to keep all my chins up i'll be too tired to try for a little one!!! LOL

ONWARDS & UPWARDS!!!

Have a great last day at work - and try and at least relax a bit when you're away.

Speak really soon

Broxi xxxx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Girls,
Big day for you both.    

Twinkle- Just don't tip you head back too far. You'll be fine. It tastes horrid but hey  

Broxi- Good luck at your appointment. Just remember to ask everything- I'm taking a list in tomorrow.

Let me know how you both get on 

Well we're back from our holiday- it wasn't as relaxing as it sounds but it was a complete change and we did manage to stop at a few canalside pubs on the way 

Ok for my other bit of news which caught me completely by surprise is AF was late last week so did a test on Friday and bugger me it was a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are both gobsmacked and cautiously delighted     Certainly didn't expect to find out we were pregnant on a canal boat in Stoke  .  We've done another 3 tests since and they've all come back the same. Will be heading to the GP today and have our review appointment at Ninewells tomorrow. Well they said it was very unlikely that we'd concieve naturally but they did say never say never. This baby just needs to stay with us now 
So I hope you don't mind if I join you in the chuffed to have swollen ankles gang 

Anyway I will be thinking of you both today and hope all goes well. Will catch up soon.   

Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Fredlet - Oh my god!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooooooo pleased for you & DH!!!!  Congratulations.  Bet that was a huge shock to you both - everything crossed that this little bean stays with you       

Definintely keep us posted on how you get on.

Broxi - good luck for today, I am saying lots of prayers for you. Ask lots & let me know how you get on.

Just a quick one cos I'm on hols but will log on & hear your progress.

Twinks xxxxxx


----------



## broxibear

Fredlet said:


> Hi Girls,
> Big day for you both.
> 
> Twinkle- Just don't tip you head back too far. You'll be fine. It tastes horrid but hey
> 
> Broxi- Good luck at your appointment. Just remember to ask everything- I'm taking a list in tomorrow.
> 
> Let me know how you both get on
> 
> Well we're back from our holiday- it wasn't as relaxing as it sounds but it was a complete change and we did manage to stop at a few canalside pubs on the way
> 
> Ok for my other bit of news which caught me completely by surprise is AF was late last week so did a test on Friday and bugger me it was a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are both gobsmacked and cautiously delighted   Certainly didn't expect to find out we were pregnant on a canal boat in Stoke . We've done another 3 tests since and they've all come back the same. Will be heading to the GP today and have our review appointment at Ninewells tomorrow. Well they said it was very unlikely that we'd concieve naturally but they did say never say never. This baby just needs to stay with us now
> So I hope you don't mind if I join you in the chuffed to have swollen ankles gang
> 
> Anyway I will be thinking of you both today and hope all goes well. Will catch up soon.
> 
> Kate




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I'm Praying the wee bean sticks with you honey!!!!      

Broxi xx


----------



## Bambam

Congratulations Kate - absolutely fantastic news, am so happy for you hon and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months 

Amanda xx


----------



## Fredlet

Thanks Bambam, Twinks and Broxi,
We really appriciate the support. I know when friends have told me they're expecting that I've been happy for them but sad for me and dh.
With a bit of luck and babydust the fat ankle club will have a growing membership soon 

  

Be thinking of you this afternoon Broxi 

Kate


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Twinks and Broxi,

Broxi- how did you get on this afternoon? Hope it was OK

Twinks- how are the sprays going?

Catch up soon 
Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hey ladies,

Fredlet - still got a smile on my face about your news! So lovely to hear that us women who are on the Fertilitly journey can have some wonderful/postive/happy news   

How did you get on with your GP - what's the next step?

Broxi - how did things go today?  Was thinking of you getting all nervous as 3pm approached  

Sprayin - Yuk is all I can say, such a horrible feeling. I don't suffer from hayfever etc so it's a weird feeling having to shove that up my nose!!!  Tastes v v v bad, just crossing my fingers that I'm actually doing it correctly!

Take care,
Twinks xxxx


----------



## Fredlet

Hey Twinkle,

Went to the gp today and was a little deflated as he wants to do another test tomorrow  . Told him we'd done 4 and all came back positive but I guess when you're not supposed to be able to do it naturally he wanted some proof. Bit mad tho as he then started talking about which hospital I'd like to go to?? I'm not that far ahead- i just want someone to tell me its all going ok. 
We have our follow-up appointment after the ICSI at the acu tomorrow too so will talk to them, I think I'll ask if they can do an early scan to reassure us.   

I'm sure you are doing fine with the sprays - if they taste horrid they're going in . Mind you I have to confess that I only lasted about a week on sprays before I switched to the injection.

How's Cornwall going? Hope you're enjoying the hols. Just relax and be good to yourself.

Anyway will catch up soon.


Broxi- hope you are good.


Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi Fredlet,

Bit of an anti-climax for you both then?!  Must have been a bit of a 'medical shock' for them too albeit a very delightful one.  What happened with the other pregnancy test from the gp?

Can the gp not refer you for an early scan considering your having known fertility issues?  How are you feeling within yourself?

Sniffing is ok, just trying to get the right angle ie not too far forward that it's dripping out my nose & not too far back that it's all running down my throat!!!  Oh what a palava - will all be worth it in the end   

Hols are great, 78 degrees down here, been on the beach everyday.  Got 2 nieces who are 2yrs old running about so I'm knackered come 8pm, struggling to stay wakened for my 10pm sniffs!!!  DP got me booked in for lovely spa treatment & I'm getting my hair done on Thurs night so will feel a bit better about myself come the weekend!!

Hope all else is good, catch up soon...

Twinks xxx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Guys,

Hope you are both well and have had a good one. 

Well as for me the gp did another test today and has confirmed a BFP   

However we went to acu for our follow up appointment after the dec icsi and they told me that they weren't surprised that the last cycle didn't work as I didn't respond well to the drugs, my ovaries are older than I am and our eggs and embryos weren't up to much!- and we thought we were only dealing with low sperm count and poor motility. She topped it off by saying that I have a 1 in 3 chance of mc and if I do they'll want us to try naturally for 18 months despite the fact that we're at the top of the list for NHS tx. Oh and not to let my emotions run away with me and not to plan any anti-natal care yet. Some people really know how to take the shine off.   


Sorry to rant but it is so frustrating -it's not what is said sometimes it's how it's said. This is these people's job but it's our lives.

On the plus side we have a BFP and I mustn't forget it -we are so lucky and blessed to get this far- I just need this baby to stay with us      DH says that 2 in 3 is the first time the odds have been in our favour.   
We have also been booked in for a scan in 2 weeks time which will be week 7 so everything crossed for then.

Anyway ladies as I can't have a glass of wine or a soak in the bath I'm away to walk the dog.
Take care and I'll be back when I'm more sane 

Kate


----------



## broxibear

Fredlet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you are both well and have had a good one.
> 
> Well as for me the gp did another test today and has confirmed a BFP
> 
> However we went to acu for our follow up appointment after the dec icsi and they told me that they weren't surprised that the last cycle didn't work as I didn't respond well to the drugs, my ovaries are older than I am and our eggs and embryos weren't up to much!- and we thought we were only dealing with low sperm count and poor motility. She topped it off by saying that I have a 1 in 3 chance of mc and if I do they'll want us to try naturally for 18 months despite the fact that we're at the top of the list for NHS tx. Oh and not to let my emotions run away with me and not to plan any anti-natal care yet. Some people really know how to take the shine off.
> 
> Sorry to rant but it is so frustrating -it's not what is said sometimes it's how it's said. This is these people's job but it's our lives.
> 
> On the plus side we have a BFP and I mustn't forget it -we are so lucky and blessed to get this far- I just need this baby to stay with us    DH says that 2 in 3 is the first time the odds have been in our favour.
> We have also been booked in for a scan in 2 weeks time which will be week 7 so everything crossed for then.
> 
> Anyway ladies as I can't have a glass of wine or a soak in the bath I'm away to walk the dog.
> Take care and I'll be back when I'm more sane
> 
> Kate


Hey Kate,

Well before i take my dog for a walk - i'm gonna send you      and tonight i'm gonna say      for you, DH and of course little bean!!!

Rant away honey that's what we're here for - believe me i know all about how abrupt some nurses can be - i had it when i was sat in a room with an ectopic - facing onto a new baby ward - ALONE!!! Anyway enough about me - positive thoughts and prayers you're way - look after yourself and take it easy!!! 

Sweet Dreams of swollen ankles if i don't hear from you tonight!!!

Night Night Kate's Wee Bean!!!!   

Broxi xx


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi ladies,

Fredlet, first & foremost you have a BFP!!!!!!!  You have every right to be over the moon & jumping for joy after all the struggle & heartache its taken to get here.  The medial profession astounds me sometimes, our hopes & dreams are in their hands which they don't appreciate sometimes.

Rant away, I'm definitely all ears whenever you want to do it......

Your glass should be half full in this case as the odds are in your favour this time - yippppeeee!!!!!!

In bed now after another 'sniff' looking for a goods nights kip!

Night night ladies, sweet dreams kates little bean - stay strong for mummy & daddy...    

Twinks xxx


----------



## Fredlet

Thanks Guys
You make a difference
 
Kate


----------



## broxibear

Fredlet said:


> Thanks Guys
> You make a difference
> 
> Kate


Anytime 

Night Night & Sweet dreams

     Broxi xx


----------



## Fredlet

HI Guys,
How are you doing? Hope you are having a good one and have a wonderful weekend planned. 
We are having a quiet one- hopefully will get into the garden and may even convince dh to bbq- he's a kiwi so it's in his blood  

Thank you so mch for your support the other day and sorry for ranting- sometimes people have no clue what it's like to have fertility issues and sometimes it's people who really should know better. 
Well we are staying positive -as DH says the odds are in our favour this time. We just have to believe this baby was meant- it's already beaten the odds getting this far. And with love, luck and some glue we'll see a heartbeat on the 5th May   

Twinkle- how are the sniffs going?? I was surrounded by alarms when I did them. do you have the ones where it doesn't fit in the case again once you've got the top on and is a nightmare to keep  upright? I had to have one in my car and then dive to the nearest loo when an alarm went off. But hey -if it works    How's Cornwall going? Enjoy the beach 

Broxi-   I couldn't believe what you said about when you had your ectopic pregnancy- that's awful- god sometimes people just don't think .  for you and     that the next one is for keeps.

Thank you both for your support as I said the other day -it makes a huge difference and I really appreciate it. Finding FF has been such a positive thing and is making me a stronger person
Enough mush for now but    and goodnight.

Take care  
  

Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi Fredlet,

So pleased that you have your postitive head on, there is so much to be happy about but sometimes those black clouds come looming over.  Chase them away with lots of little happy mantras    

Its so routine for the medical profession treating us couples that it's not personal to them anymore.  We need skin of steel to deal with them!!!!

Sniffs are ok, AF has come with avengence though, my consultant put me on the pill and I had to take 2 packets back to back with no AF in between.  I stopped taking it on Sunday as I started sniffs on Mon & now it's like there is someone in there with tweezers pinching the hell out of me - either that or Mike Tyson has came back out of retirement & is using me as a punchbag    Nevermind though, I just keep thinking its a means to an end - another day closer to injections !!!!

I'm ok remembering the morning & evening sniffs but I also have to do it at 3pm - nightmare.  I'm out somewhere then suddenly remember I've not got it with me, I'll get the hang of it just as I'm stopping them probably!!!!

Hols are great, DP back from Germany so all is well!!  He booked me in for some spa treatments so I'm off there this morning while he sweats away in the gym then we're off for a look around the shops.  Home tomorrow night so back to reality then - bugger!!

Broxi - how are you?  Everything going alright?

Hope you both have a lovely weekend, hope the weather is good for your BBQ kate!!!

   &   for Kates little bean....

Twinks xx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Twinkle and Broxi,

Hope the spa was brill Twinks what a lovely dp. and then shops too! Could he possibly explain to my dh how it's supposed to work 
We had a chilled weekend- didn't quite manage the bbq but out for lunch instead so i'll let him off 

Hope AF isn't too awful- just everything getting ready for a bfp    When do you start injections? Don't worry they're not too bad.
Did you look into acupuncture at all??

We'll I'm heading back to work tomorrow after 6 weeks off (had my gallbladder out last month- which is why bfp was such a huge surprise !  Not keen to tell them at such an early stage but some of the kids I work with can get quite full on so I need to make sure I'm not in any risky situations.

Anyway better get some beauty sleep- early start tomorrow 

Welcome home Twinkle and hope all is good with you Broxi

Take care    

Kate


----------



## broxibear

Hi Fredlet & Twinks,

Hope you are both doing well - i've been busy as hell, i've had 2 dogs all weekend as my mum arranged to rescue a 5 month old puppy which meant me picking her up on Friday nite and keeping her till yesterday (which wasn't a problem as i love animals) until my mum picked her up yesteday and i broke my heart (yes i know she was only with us for 2 days but i love her to bits)!!!

I think i'm just feeling a bit emotionally drained as if i hadn't had the ectopic i would've been due in 2/3 weeks and i've been thinking about it A LOT (hope you don't mind me going on and on) and i think having the wee puppy and then her going away yesterday i just lost it a weee bit and cryed for about half an hour!!! (i cry at everything!!)

So i've OV'd this month CD12/13 - really EARLY don't know what this means but we've been BDing as much as is possible (with my mum being here!!) LOL - So everything crossed!!!

Take it easy Kate going back to work - you've not just got yourself to worry about - you have PRECIOUS cargo on board - take care wee bean - were all rooting for you!!!!!!

Twinks, hope you're sniffing is going well - keep me updated on what happens next - i'm   for a wee miracle like kate's for both of us!!!!


Broxi xxx


----------



## Twinkle09

Evening ladies,

Glad to hear you're both doing well.

Fredlet - how was your first day back at work?  Hope you were taking it easy    How are you feeling with your little bundle on board?  When do you go for your scan?

Broxi - Sounds like you've had a manic time of it, oh little puppy sounds so cute.  Sorry to hear you're feeling down, I can see where you're coming from with the timing, it must just bring it all back to you. Don't feel bad about having a blub, at least you're expressing it rather than letting it all build up.  We're here anytime you want let all those pesky emotions out   

I'm doing ok, being a martyr just now though, feeling headachy and really bloated but just getting on with it.  First day today without any work to go to, feels v v strange!!!  Cleaning the house room by room over next couple days, trying to keep busy until we go to Norway - 2 weeks on Thurs!!

Injections start next Tuesday not looking forward to it, BUT, it's another step closer to hopefully our little baba   .

Have a nice night ladies.....

Lots of love &   to kates little bean.....

Twinks xxxx


----------



## broxibear

Twinkle09 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Glad to hear you're both doing well.
> 
> Fredlet - how was your first day back at work? Hope you were taking it easy  How are you feeling with your little bundle on board? When do you go for your scan?
> 
> Broxi - Sounds like you've had a manic time of it, oh little puppy sounds so cute. Sorry to hear you're feeling down, I can see where you're coming from with the timing, it must just bring it all back to you. Don't feel bad about having a blub, at least you're expressing it rather than letting it all build up. We're here anytime you want let all those pesky emotions out
> 
> I'm doing ok, being a martyr just now though, feeling headachy and really bloated but just getting on with it. First day today without any work to go to, feels v v strange!!! Cleaning the house room by room over next couple days, trying to keep busy until we go to Norway - 2 weeks on Thurs!!
> 
> Injections start next Tuesday not looking forward to it, BUT, it's another step closer to hopefully our little baba  .
> 
> Have a nice night ladies.....
> 
> Lots of love &  to kates little bean.....
> 
> Twinks xxxx


Hi Twinks & Kate

I 2nd Twinks - hope you were taking it easy today kate!!! Hello to kate's wee bean we're all   for you!!!!

Twinks - it was a manic time with the puppy and my dog - but i loved every second - i love being busy - ask me that again when i've got a wee bub and a dog running me ragged - i love it i promise!!!

You're not being a martyr - it's all part of you're journey and as i'm sure you're 300% aware it's all gonna be worth it in the end!!!! I'm sure you're house will keep you occupied for a while - but you can only clean a house so many times!!! 

I'm sure you'll cope just fine with the injections honey - you'll take it all in you're stride like everything else and you'll do great!!!

Just think of it all as an adventure that comes with an added bonus at the end!!! i'm   really hard for you!!!!

Sweet Dreams and Sleep Well Ladies.

Love to you both

Broxi xx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I haven't been posting for a few days but have been knackered!! I'm was so out of the routine of going to work and it's been sore getting back into the swing of it. I've been getting home in zombie mode  not sure if it's all work as the baby bible said you can feel shattered around now.
I'm just back from visiting the midwife unit in Perth as it was one of my option places. It was interesting and a bit scary but it all feels WAY too early- I just want someone to look a a grainy scan and tell me everything is OK   . I'm not really ready for birth rooms although the huge pool thing was fab and would love one instead of a normal bath 
Well we are on countdown to this scan now - Tuesday morning    it seems ages away but can't wait to see Norman and know that he/ she is really there and healthy   

How are you guys? How are the sprays going Twinkle? Do you have scans here before heading to Norway or do you have everything there?? When do you start injections? Hope you're not finding it too bad if you've started already. I gently put the needle onto my skin and if I couldn't feel it that was the spot- if I could feel it I moved to somewhere I couldn't. 

Broxi- how are you doing? You have an amazing PMA and hope this month is the one for your wee sticky one 

Enjoy the long weekend - maybe I'll get my bbq this week 

Take care and stay in touch

Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hiya ladies,

Glad to hear you're both doing well )

Sorry Ive not been in touch, my DP was down south on business Wed/Thurs so I packed up & went to my parents for a couple of night, I had taken my laptop & unfortunatley left it there!!!  I've not hijacked DP's as I feel like my arm has been cut off not hearing how everyone was doing on FF!!!!!

Fingers crossed for you Fredlet on Tues, I am   that everything will be find & dandy.  Don't blub too much when you see that little bubba wrigling around on the scan - oh ok then - blub as much as you want, it's been a long wait to see it   

Broxi - keep the PMA up, it's hard sometimes but if we don't have faith & hope we're down before we even start - go the PMA!!!!!!

Sprays going ok, headaches kicking in now but just getting on with it - another step closer. All my scans are in Norway, got our first one on 15th May & from that they will decide when in the following week we will have the EC, scans most days when we're over there.
Injections are Tues - aarrrggghhhh!!!  My friend who has been through it before is coming round for dinner then the 3 of us are going to do it together, my DP & I would just like some reassurance from an old hand that we're doing it properly.

Lovely weekend here, we were out for lunch yesterday, heading out a walk soon then prob a lazy day tomorrow.  My friend & her little baby are coming through from Fife on Wed for the day so looking forward to stealing wee babba for the day!!!

take care, lots of    &   to you all.

Stay strong kates little bean, we want to know how big you are on Tues.

Twinks xxx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Twinkle and Broxi,
Sorry I haven't been in touch. Life has been a bit hectic and I've been a complete zombie when I get home from work. We went down to the lake district for the weekend and I slept through most of it!! 

Broxi- how are you?? 
Twinkle - How are the jabs going?? Hopefully they're not too bad. I did my own apart from one- DH was very enthusiastic sticking the needle in so he wasn't allowed any more.   Not long until your scans start  When do you head to Norway??

Well on Tuesday we had our scan and it was mixed news- yes there was a yolk sac and fetal pole   but it was only 2.6mm and they couldn't see a heartbeat.  They think we're not as far on as my last period would suggest and think I may have ovulated late. So we are still on tenderhooks and are going back for a scan this Tuesday- hopefully Norman will have grown and with a bit of luck we'll see a heartbeat   

It was a relief to see a pregnancy and in the right place too but disappointing not to see a heartbeat. Well I spend my life running late so it shouldn't be a surprise if Norman's timekeeping's out too   It means we're not really sure where we are week wise so hopefully all will be clear on Tuesday.   

Let me know how you are getting on when you have a mo.

Thinking of you    

Kate


----------



## Fredlet

Hi Guys,
Unfortunately our scan didn't give us good news. Norman hasn't grown and there is no heartbeat. We are gutted. We now have to decide whether to wait for a miscarriage or make it happen medically. 
Will be in touch
Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Oh Kate I'm so desperately sorry for you & DH, can't think of any words that may be of comfort to you.  Know that we are thinking of you both at this time & sending you lots of    &  .    My thoughts are with you xx

Keep us posted on how things go or even if you just want to have a rant....

Love,
Twinks xxx


----------



## broxibear

Fredlet said:


> Hi Guys,
> Unfortunately our scan didn't give us good news. Norman hasn't grown and there is no heartbeat. We are gutted. We now have to decide whether to wait for a miscarriage or make it happen medically.
> Will be in touch
> Kate


OMG Kate,

I'm soo soo sorry for you and you're DH!!!! Poor Norman!!!! another wee angel to go and play with my 2! I know it'll make you feel NO better but i'm thinking of you both and i'm here for ANYTHING!!! even just to vent or scream or whatever i'll try and be here for you the best i know how!!!!

I  that wee norman will just pass on himself. Take care of each other - (i know this sounds stupid but a BIG long cuddle from my DH helped me no end)

God Bless and speak soon

Take care

Broxi xxx


----------



## Fredlet

Thanks
It's a bit of a tough day here so DH and I are heading out for the afternoon- anything to take our minds of it all. We have booked into PRI for a d and c but they can't do it until next Thursday. Found out last night that they told DH he couldn't stay but the leaflet we got said he could. Can't sit there all morning by myself so if he can't stay I'm not going.  Will hopefully sort it out on Monday.

Twinkle- How did the scan go yesterday?? Sorry I forgot to ask. Do you have a date for ec yet Fingers crossed it's all going well.   

Hi Broxi- How are you doing?? 

Will be in touch.

Kate


----------



## Twinkle09

Hi girls,
  
Nice to hear from you Kate, I bet you're just wandering about in a bit of a haze just now.

Whats been happening with your app at PRI, is DH allowed to stay with you?  Can totally see where you're coming from, you want someone there who can offer you support and love at a time like this.  Keep your chin up luvvie, will be thinking of you both.

Hi Broxi, how's tricks with you?  You have a nice weekend?

I'm still in my Morphine Haze (excuse my post if i'm rambling!), at clinic this morning for EC, blOOdy hell I made a right meal of it.  Taken the morphine etc beforehand as instructed then they had taken us through into the 'theatre room'.  I was getting really hot & then the lights were birling & I was shouting "i'm going to be sick" was sick twice then I woke up on the floor with my legs on a chair - I had passed out!!!  

Felt better after that though, the EC was a bit painful but got through it, they said our follicles were really good so hopefully good eggs. They will phone tomorrow to let us know how many fertilised & back in on Wed for the transfer.  Back at hotel 10.30am & I've just woken up half an hour ago.

Phew - mammoth post - sorrry!!!

Take care, love to you both.....

Twinks xxxx


----------



## Fredlet

Hi GUys,
Twinkle- everything crossed for fab embies and straightforward et. Will be thinking of you.

Broxi- Hi- Try and keep positive.

DH spoke to the hospital and will be staying on Thursday. Am dreading it but maybe we can start to look forward afterwards.

Big hugs to you both

Kate


----------



## broxibear

Hi Kate,

That's good news about DH getting to stay with you - you'll get all the support and cuddles you need!!

Hope Twinks gets on well today - fingers crossed for all her eggs - please make at least one a sticky one!!    

I'm feeling REALLY down at the moment - can't shake the feeling that the more months i don't get my BFP - the further away the possibility gets - i know i need a slap and a good shake!!!!

Take care and i'll be thinking about you both!!

Broxi xx


----------

